
Announcing the New GitHub Developer Program – GitHub Developer Guide - Sujan
https://developer.github.com/changes/2017-04-17-gdp-relaunch/
======
dunkeycuk
What are the levels and benefits for each level

------
flukus
So their gamifying using their API's???

